# Außergewöhnlicher Wasserkocher



## marion88 (20. August 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin ein Teeliebhaber und nutze meinen Wasserkocher jeden Tag. Allerdings macht der es nicht mehr lange und ich würde gerne mal ein ausgefalleneres Modell haben anstelle des standartmäßigen Weiß.

Könnt ihr was empfehlen oder habt ihr schonmal einen gesehen?


----------



## Dagonzo (20. August 2014)

marion88 schrieb:


> ich würde gerne mal ein ausgefalleneres Modell haben anstelle des standartmäßigen Weiß.
> 
> Könnt ihr was empfehlen oder habt ihr schonmal einen gesehen?


Ok, ganz wie du willst^^
http://www.radbag.de/ikettle-wlan-wasserkocher
Und wenn dir der Edelstahl-Look auch nicht so zusagt, dann gibt es dazu noch ein paar Skins in verschiedenen Farben, wie z.B. dieser:
http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/household-appliances/small-kitchen-appliances/kettles/smarter-ikettle-silicone-skin-red-10021535-pdt.html?srcid=369&xtor=AL-1&cmpid=aff~Skinflint~Editorial%20Content~~&istCompanyId=bec25c7e-cbcd-460d-81d5-a25372d2e3d7&istItemId=wqppiimpr&istBid=t&awc=1599_1408547522_83553f9d2911497fc6fdc8992ce57ad1

Der Wasserkocher ist allerdings nicht billig. Aber außergewöhnlich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Grushdak (20. August 2014)

Zwar schon paar Seiten hinabgerutscht (wenn auch gar nicht mal so alt) ...

-> Wasserkocher gesucht 

*ps*
Mir würden beide geposteten Kocher nicht gefallen, wirken für mich auf den ersten Blick irgendwie unpraktisch.


----------



## Egooz (20. August 2014)

Von der Optik finde ich Teekessel immer am schönsten. 

Bei Wasserkochern würde ich in erster Linie nach der Funktionalität gehen und ob die einstellbaren Temperaturen zu deinen Teesorten passt. Ich habe kürzlich einen von Graef bekommen, der meine Grünteesorten perfekt abdeckt. Optisch möbel ich so schlichte Dinge lieber mit ner Grafik oder nem guten Aufkleber auf.


----------



## Ogil (20. August 2014)

Vom Aussehen her gefallen mir ja momentan so durchsichtige Wasserkocher. Allerdings sind die vermutlich nicht unglaublich praktisch, wenn man sehr kalkhaltiges Wasser hat. Sowas zum Beispiel:

Tor 1

Tor 2


----------



## Mayestic (21. August 2014)

Naja aber Kalk ist doch kein Problem. Alle paar Wochen ein Mal mit Essig aufkochen und weg ist der Kalk.


----------



## marion88 (21. August 2014)

Der Russell Hobbs 15082-10 Illuminating Glass Kettle - Clear gefällt mir derzeit am besten. Eine Temperaturkontrolle wäre natürlich toll, bieten jedoch die wenigsten an.

@Egooz: Weiß du zufällig den Namen von deinem Wasserkocher?


----------



## ZAM (21. August 2014)

marion88 schrieb:


> [..] gefällt mir derzeit am besten.



Ist aber offenbar ein reines Import-Model ohne deutschen Händler/Vertrieb.


----------



## Tikume (21. August 2014)

Schon interessant was es so gibt im Netz.

Vom Design fände ich ja den und den durchaus nett.


----------



## Egooz (21. August 2014)

marion88 schrieb:


> Der Russell Hobbs 15082-10 Illuminating Glass Kettle - Clear gefällt mir derzeit am besten. Eine Temperaturkontrolle wäre natürlich toll, bieten jedoch die wenigsten an.
> 
> @Egooz: Weiß du zufällig den Namen von deinem Wasserkocher?



Graef WK 701 müsste das sein. Wir haben seit ein paar Jahren keine normale Kaffeemaschine mehr und brühen Kaffee per Hand auf oder nehmen diese Drück-Kannen (schmeckt um ein vielfaches besser). Der Wasserkocher deckt jedenfalls 70°, 80° und 90° + Kochen ab. Damit kann ich chinesischen, koreanischen und japanischen Tee zubereiten + Kaffee von Hand aufbrühen. 

Meine Frau bestellte mir noch nen diiiicken Darth Vader Aufkleber dazu, Stormtrooper oder R2D2 passt aber auch gut. Optisch nichts großartiges, macht aber was er soll.

*
*


----------



## marion88 (22. August 2014)

Das Design sieht doch gut aus. Ich werde mich entwedern für *** oder diesen *** entscheiden. 

Ich denke es wäre sinnvoller mal etwas mehr Geld auszugeben um den optimalen Teegenuss zu erzielen.


----------



## ZAM (22. August 2014)

Hach *seufz* ich hatte nur darauf gewartet - immer dieses virale Marketing.  :\


----------



## spectrumizer (22. August 2014)

Dabei haben die Kätzchen so vertrauenserweckend gewirkt.


----------

